# Hi there



## themagicman (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi guys and girls,
I am a newbie when it comes to the martial arts. Just wanted to say hello and introduce myself. Nice meeting you guys and girls..


----------



## Tames D (Jan 20, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## K-man (Jan 20, 2014)

Welcome to MT and best wishes for your MA journey.
:asian:


----------



## Mauthos (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello and welcome


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## donald1 (Jan 21, 2014)

welcome to the website! great place to ask questions or just to talk to other people who do martial arts. makes it easier when you can talk to someone that knows what there talking about.

hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## Takai (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome to MT.

Enjoy the journey.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome to MT.  You should find many here who can provide input to any questions or comments you might have.

What art do you study?


----------



## Instructor (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## themagicman (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi there,
I am studying Tae Kwon Do


----------



## stickarts (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome to MT!


----------

